# Seen my Dad



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A penguin walks in to a bar and says to the Bar Man "have you seen my dad"

Barman replies "whats he look like"


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

And ??? :? :? :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

UlsTTer said:


> And ??? :? :? :?


A *penguin* walks in and asks have you seen my dad ?

Bar man "Whats he look like" :roll:


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Errr .. not the best joke I have to admit Jonah :roll: :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

A Black Horse walks into a bar.

The landlord says 'we've got a pub named after you'

The horse says 'what, Eric?'


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Now that is better !


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

A penguin walks in to a bar and says to the Bar Man "Pint of Fosters and a packet of cheese and onion crisp please mate"

Bar man thinks to himself christ a talking Penuin, so he says to the Penguin "There's a circus in town just down the road and I reckon they would be able to offer you some work you know.

Peguin replies - 'are they looking for plasteres then' :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A horse walks into a bar and the barman says "why the long face" :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A man walks in to a bar and says OUCH :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A dyslexic walked into a BRA


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Two blondes walk into a bar - You'd think one of them would have seen it :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

An Englishman, an Irishman and a Scotsman walk into a bar.

The landlord says 'Is this some kind of joke?'..

I'll get my coat.


----------

